# TruCut Reel Mower Drive Issues



## Roddawg5033 (Mar 28, 2019)

Hello all....Two years ago I inharrited a P20 Tru Cut mower when I purchased my home. I have close to 2000 sq ft of really nice St. Augustine. In the past few months I've noticed my mower is having trouble moving when I drop it in drive. The odd thing is when I lift the back wheels up they spin, as soon as I drop it down it doesn't want to move. I recently got it tuned up in which the shop said it might be ready for a clutch assembly replacemtn($500...ouch). I think that's a little excessive and I finding trouble believing the whole assembly needs replacedd even if that's the case. My last couple cuts I've had to push it along which isn't easy.

Has anybody out there had this isssue or know what may be causing this?

I appreciate all your help.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Roddawg5033 Welcome to the forum!

Check out this video to see if your clutch is adjusted properly. See if the clearances are right.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm with SGrabs, the clutch likely needs to be adjusted instead of replaced. Wit the right wrenches this should be a pretty easy DIY fix.


----------



## Roddawg5033 (Mar 28, 2019)

@SGrabs33 @Llano Estacado perfect, thanks for your input on this.


----------

